# DELTA_Load problem



## arapahoepark (Oct 26, 2011)

Recently, I got a new CD Drive for my Dell Inspiron 503s since the old one was not working. However as I tried to play my beloved Nightfire game. I was asked to insert CD 2 and when I did and clicked on the game it gave me the error of DELTA-Load: Couldn't load delta.lst.
What is the problem? How do I fix it?
Thanks!


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey,

I don't know anything about that game so I assume it is an older game which could mean you are having compatibility issues.

If so, you might want to run the Setup/Autorun in compatibility mode.

You can do this by opening up the "My Computer" screen and right clicking the drive which corresponds to the CD drive (it will likely show a disk icon and may show the name of the disk). You should see an option called "Explore" which opens the disk in File Explorer and allows you to see the CD's files. You should then look for an "Autorun.exe" or "Setup.exe" file, right click it, click "Properties", click the "Compatibility" tab and click "Run this Program in Compatibility Mode" with the dropdown choice corresponding to the game's recommended platform (Windows 98, XP, Vista or 7).

If this doesn't work, there are other options we can explore which may solve you issue.
- Redeye -


----------

